# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  اليكم ايها الصائمين: 14 نصيحة لتصوموا دون اجهاد

## هدوء عاصف

*اليكم ايها الصائمين: 14 نصيحة لتصوموا دون اجهاد	


قد  يشكّل الصيام خلال شهر رمضان الفضيل، التعب والاجهتد بالنسبة للكثيرين،  خاصة في المناطق التي تشتد في درجة حرارة الطقس والتي تستوجب على الانسان  تناول كمية كافية من السوائل حفاظا على صحته ولتفادي اصابته بالجفاف وتناول  طعام صحي خلال الافطار والسحور. نعرض عليكم قرائنا الاعزاء 14 نصيحة  للصيام في رمضان دون اجهاد.

1-"كلوا   واشربوا ولا تسرفوا"، هي آية في كتاب الله، جمعت علم الغذاء كله في ثلاث  كلمات، فإذا جاء شهر رمضان الكريم، والتزمنا بهذه الآية، وتجنبنا الإفراط  في تناول الدهون والحلويات والأطعمة الثقيلة، سنجد في الصوم راحة صحية  كبيرة.

2- لا يزال الناس بخير ما عجلوا الفطر: حديث لرسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم متفق عليه، وفي التعجيل بالإفطار آثار صحية ونفسية هامة،  فالصائم يكون في ذلك الوقت بحاجة ماسة إلى ما يعوضه عما فقد من ماء وطاقة  أثناء النهار والتأخير في الإفطار يزيد من انخفاض سكر الدم، مما يؤدي إلى  شعور بالهبوط والإعياء العام، وفى ذلك تعذيب نفسي لا طائل منه، ولا ترضاه  الشريعة السمحاء.

3- إذا أفطر أحدكم فليفطر على تمر: وهذا حديث آخر  لرسول الله صلى الله عليه، فالصائم عند الإفطار بحاجة إلى مصدر سكري سريع،  يدفع عنه الجوع، حيث يحتوى التمر على كمية من الألياف مما يقي من الإمساك،  ويعطي الإنسان شعورا بالامتلاء فلا يكثر الصائم من تناول مختلف أنواع  الطعام.

4- أفطر على مرحلتين: فقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يعجل فطره على تمرات أو ماء، ثم يعجل صلاة المغرب، ويقدمها على إكمال طعام  إفطاره، وفي ذلك حكمة نبوية رائعة، فتناول شيء من التمر والماء ينبه  المعدة تنبيها حقيقيا، وخلال فترة الصلاة تقوم المعدة بامتصاص المادة  السكرية والماء، ويزول الشعور بالعطش والجوع، ويعود الصائم بعد الصلاة إلى  إكمال إفطاره، وقد زال عنه الشعور بالهم، ومن المعروف أن تناول كميات كبيرة  من الطعام دفعة واحدة وبسرعة قد يؤدي إلى انتفاخ المعدة، وحدوث تلبك معوي  وعسر هضم.

5- اختر لنفسك غذاء صحيا متكاملا: فاحرص على أن يكون  غذاؤك متنوعا وشاملا لكافة العناصر الغذائية، واجعل في طعام إفطارك مقدارا  جيدا من السلطة، فهي غنية بالألياف، كما تعطيك إحساسا بالامتلاء والشبع،  فتأكل كمية أقل من باقي الطعام، وتجنب التوابل البهارات والمخللات قدر  الإمكان، كما يستحسن تجنب المقليات والمسبكات، فقد تسبب عسر الهضم وتلبك  الأمعاء.

6- تناول وجبة السحور: ولا شك في أن تناول السحور يفيد في  منع حدوث الإعياء والصداع أثناء نهار رمضان، ويخفف من الشعور بالعطش  الشديد، كما حث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على تأخير السحور، فقال: "ما  تزال أمتى بخير ما عجلوا الإفطار وأخروا السحور". ويستحسن أن يحتوى طعام  السحور على أغذية سهلة الهضم، كاللبن الزبادى، والعسل، والفواكه، وغيرها.

7-  وصية لتجنب الإحساس بالعطش: حاول تجنب الأغذية الشديدة الملوحة، والتوابل  والبهارات، وخاصة عند السحور لأنها تزيد الإحساس بالعطش، واشرب كمية كافية  من الماء مع عدم المبالغة في ذلك.

8- وصية لتجنب الإمساك: وإذا كنت  ممن يصابون بالإمساك، فأكثر من تناول الأغذية الغنية بالألياف الموجودة في  السلطات والبقول والفواكه والخضار، وحاول أن تكثر من الفواكه بدلا من  الحلويات الرمضانية، واحرص على صلاة التراويح وأداء النشاط الحركي المعتاد.

9-  تجنب النوم بعد الإفطار: بعض الناس يلجأ إلى النوم بعد الإفطار والحقيقة،  فإن النوم بعد تناول وجبة طعام كبيرة ودسمة قد يزيد من خمول الإنسان وكسله،  ولا بأس من الاسترخاء قليلا بعد تناول الطعام، وتظل النصيحة الذهبية  لهؤلاء الناس هي ضرورة الاعتدال في تناول طعامهم، ثم النهوض لصلاة العشاء  والتراويح، فهي تساعد على هضم الطعام، وتعيد لهم نشاطهم وحيويتهم.

10-  رمضان فرصة للتوقف على التدخين: من المؤكد أن فوائد التوقف عن التدخين  تبدأ منذ اليوم الأول الذي يقلع فيه المرء عن التدخين، فعند توقفه عن  التدخين يبدأ الدم يمتص الأوكسجين بدلا من غاز أول أكسيد الكربون السام،  وبذلك تستقبل أعضاء الجسم دما مليئا بالأوكسجين، وتخف الأعباء الملقاة على  القلب شيئا فشيئا.

11- لا تغضب: حديث لرسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فماذا يفعل الغضب في رمضان؟ من المعلوم أن الغضب يزيد من إفراز هرمون  الأدرينالين في الجسم بمقدار كبير، وإذا ما حدث ذلك في أول الصيام (أي  أثناء هضم الطعام) فقد يضطرب الهضم ويسوء الامتصاص، وإذا حدث أثناء النهار  تحول شيء من الجليكوجين في الكبد إلى سكر الجلوكوز ليمد الجسم بطاقة تدفعه  للخناق، وهى بالطبع طاقة ضائعة. وقد يؤدى ارتفاع الأدرينالين إلى حدوث نوبة  ذبحة صدرية عند المصابين بهذا المرض، كما أن التعرض المتكرر للضغوط  النفسية يزيد من تشكل النوع الضار من الكولسترول، وهو أحد الأسباب الرئيسية  لتصلب الشرايين.

12- المرأة الحامل والمرضعة: ينبغي على الحامل  والمرضع استشارة الطبيب، فإذا سمح لها بالصيام فينبغي عليها عدم التهام  كمية كبيرة من الطعام عند الإفطار، وتوزيع طعام الإفطار المعتدل إلى  وجبتين: الأولى عند الإفطار، والباقي بعد أربع ساعات، كما تنصح بتأخير وجبة  السحور، والإكثار من اللبن الزبادي، والإقلال من الطعام الدسم والحلويات.  أما المرضعة فإن صامت فيجب أن توفر للمولود كمية إضافية من الماء والسوائل  ليشربها خلال ساعات الحر، بجانب الرضاعة من ثدي الأم وعليها الاهتمام  بغذائها من حيث الكمية والنوعية، كما ينبغي أن تكثر من المرضعات في الفترة  بين الإفطار والسحور، فإذا ما شعرت بالتعب والإرهاق فعليها إنهاء صومها  واستشارة الطبيب.

13- دربوا أطفالكم على الصيام برفق ولين: ينبغي  تدريب الطفل على الصيام بعد سن السابعة، وتعتبر السنة العاشرة السنة  النموذجية لصيام الطفل، ولا يجوز ضربهم أو إجبارهم على الصيام، لأن ذلك قد  يدفع الطفل إلى تناول المفطرات سرا، وتكبر معه هذه الخيانة، ويراعى التدرج  في صيام الطفل عاما بعد عام. وعلى الأم أن تراقب طفلها أثناء صيامه، فإذا  شعرت بمرضه أو إرهاقه وجب عليها أن تسارع بإفطاره، وهناك عدد من الأمراض  التي تمنع الطفل من الصيام كمرض السكر وفقر الدم وأمراض الكلى وغيرها.  وينصح الآباء والأمهات بأن يحتوى طعام الطفل على كافة العناصر الغذائية،  وأن يحرصوا على إعطائه وجبة السحور.

14- فمن كان منكم مريضا أو على  سفر فعدة من أيام أخر "البقرة 184?: فمن أعطاه الله رخصه الإفطار فى شهر  رمضان، فلابد من استشاره الطبيب المسلم، لأنه إذا كان مريضاً فصام أدى  صيامه إلى زيادة المرض عليه أو إلى إهلاكه.*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلمووووووووووووووو على هالنصائح يا هدوء 

حقيقي نصائح ثمينة .. بتمنى الكل يستفيد 

تقبل مروري  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

نصائح بتخلينا ما نتعب فعلا مشكور  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اشكرك هدوء .. الله يتقبل صيامنا

----------

